# Leather saddle on a Moto Ti?



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone rockin' a Brooks saddle on their Titanium bike?

Pics please!


----------



## Gary in WI (Oct 14, 2009)

I currently ride a Le Champ Ti with a B17 Narrow. I have it mounted on a Velo Orange seat post for increased setback as the Brooks' rails are not very long. Last year, I rode across the country with a B17 (hacked with the sides cut out). There are a couple of photos of that setup that can be seen on prior posts. That particular saddle was retired with over 40,000 miles. Brooks/Moto Ti are a great combination!


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

Selle An-Atomica.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks good. I was looking at the Selle An-Atomica saddles and the Cobb saddles. How has yours been holding up? Any concerns over the durability?


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

I have two of the Selle An-Atomica saddles, and it's hard to say how many miles I have on them, maybe a couple of thousand? I've had them for about three years, and I alternate bikes a lot. I wish I really kept better track of my mileage, but I'm lazy that way.

Anyway, I don't have any durability concerns myself, the saddles have held up pretty well. The leather on one of them looks more worn than the other, but structurally they are sound. I have heard of one or two owners who were disappointed with the durability, and even had trouble getting the company to cover them under warranty, but like I said, I don't have any issues myself. The comfort is outstanding, they are definitely the most comfortable saddles I've ever tried.


----------

